# pictures of my paraguayan red :)



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 17, 2011)

his age in unknown i bought him at an expo exactly a week ago, and im going to try and find the contact info for the people i got him from to try and get an age but hes 27.5 inshes. well he was this long last sunday. maybe 28 inches by now 

well here he is


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 17, 2011)

_ He should color up nicely_


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 17, 2011)

He looks good! I would guess '10, he doesn't look big enough to be a lot older than that. He looks too big to be from this year lol. I really like his coloring and pattern, if I ever got a red I'd be looking for something with the darker colors like yours.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice red and congrats.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 17, 2011)

i contacted the guy i got him from. he says hes 2 years old. is it possible that hes 2 years and 27.5 inches?


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah it could be if it hibernated.I've had tegus that didnt hibernte almost 30'' long in one year.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 17, 2011)

well im hoping my extreme giant male thats coming tuesday, wont hibernate. i want to bump temps up or something to cause my tegus to hopefully NOT hibernate tyhat way they just keep growing and im not a fan of not seeing my animals for 7 months haha


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 17, 2011)

I wouldnt raise the temps in my opinion,there going to hibernate if they want even if you bump the temps up,i would let them hibernate if they want saves money on food.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice red you got, and Yeah bumping up the heat wont keep them up and could be very dangerous, if they are trying to hibernate they will stay in the hide and wont eat, if you force the to eat it will Just rot in their stomach and kill the tegu, besides you Dont want to stress the tegu out, it'll make taming him much harder, you could still have a huge tegu even with hibernating


----------



## james.w (Jul 17, 2011)

My All American hibernated for a few months and he is 40" at 11 months old.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 17, 2011)

Every tegu grows different,but thats a big growth spurt 40'' in 11 month darn.


----------

